# Breaking news on the Technology front!



## Van (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's an Interesting story, from the BBC, about a new "Flexible" LED Panel. It loos like it could, eventually, be a neat scenic element. 
Personally, I'm waiting for a sytem that rolls on like paint, automatically arranges itself into an RGB grid then reacts to a wireles signal then your TV, computer, whatever, can just follow you around the house from room to room, or if you get tired of the wallpaper in the kitchen, you can just re-program it .....


----------



## JackMVHS (Aug 21, 2009)

...where is the link?


----------



## Van (Aug 21, 2009)

Sorry, Edited the post and fixed the link. That's what I get for Multi-tasking at work.


----------



## Footer (Aug 21, 2009)

Van said:


> Personally, I'm waiting for a sytem that rolls on like paint, automatically arranges itself into an RGB grid then reacts to a wireles signal then your TV, computer, whatever, can just follow you around the house from room to room, or if you get tired of the wallpaper in the kitchen, you can just re-program it .....



Fahrenheit 451 much? Or 1984? Or Brave New World? The video wall is coming, we just have to give up everything for it. Now, back to making tin foil hats.


----------



## Van (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh I'm thinking the video walls from *Total Recall *lousy movie, cool technology.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Aug 22, 2009)

Van said:


> Oh I'm thinking the video walls from *Total Recall *lousy movie, cool technology.



That was not a great movie, but it wasn't lousy. The Fifth Element is very entertaining, and the highest resolution DVD I've seen - the detail is amazing.


----------



## NevilleLighting (Aug 22, 2009)

Van, as crazy as it sounds, I have heard that there has been research on a roll on paint that can project images. Yes, a whole wall full of Call of Duty 4. Life is good.


----------



## Van (Aug 22, 2009)

TimmyP1955 said:


> That was not a great movie, but it wasn't lousy. The Fifth Element is very entertaining, and the highest resolution DVD I've seen - the detail is amazing.


 
*5th Element* one of my all time favorites! 
But seriously Mons Olympus erupts with an alien oxygen machine and with 15 seconds there's enough atmosphere to breathe? For that matter puncturing a window causes explosive decompression that sucks people through windows ? Mars has an atmosphere, albeit a very thin CO2 one. 
Oh well, I love 5th Element, my wife doesn't...... Maybe it's the whole Mila Jolovich <sp?> thing. 

NevilleLighting said:


> Van, as crazy as it sounds, I have heard that there has been research on a roll on paint that can project images. Yes, a whole wall full of Call of Duty 4. Life is good.


Sign me up ! I'd love to use something like that on a set. Every surface programable...... Cool!


----------



## rcal (Aug 23, 2009)

That'd be great! no more building sets, just lay out an LED surface and upload a picture onto it, 

actually... on second thought, I'd be out of a job, 

It would be rubbish, dont use it.


----------



## cdub260 (Aug 23, 2009)

Van said:


> *5th Element* one of my all time favorites!
> But seriously Mons Olympus erupts with an alien oxygen machine and with 15 seconds there's enough atmosphere to breathe? For that matter puncturing a window causes explosive decompression that sucks people through windows ? Mars has an atmosphere, albeit a very thin CO2 one.
> Oh well, I love 5th Element, my wife doesn't...... Maybe it's the whole Mila Jolovich <sp?> thing.
> 
> Sign me up ! I'd love to use something like that on a set. Every surface programable...... Cool!



Actually Van, you're getting_ 5th. Element_ confused with _Total Recall_. _Total Recall_ was the one with the alien oxygen machine. _5th. Element_ was the one with Mila Jovovich, so you at least got that part right.


----------



## genericcomment (Aug 25, 2009)

Just a thought but wouldn't a digital wall make your eyes tired? It is an interesting concept for scenery, even though I think it's already used.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Aug 25, 2009)

cdub260 said:


> Actually Van, you're getting_ 5th. Element_ confused with _Total Recall_. _Total Recall_ was the one with the alien oxygen machine. _5th. Element_ was the one with Mila Jovovich, so you at least got that part right.



I think he had it right, it was just the way he said it.

Yes, TR had some typical sci-fi gaffs, but one can't let that ruin the whole thing. Overall, I liked it. I still like the original Day the Earth Stood Still.


----------



## epimetheus (Sep 3, 2009)

It's a sci-fi movie, doesn't that mean they have artistic license to do things that are deemed impossible? I can't stand it when people over-analyze stuff. If a movie is set in the future, why should everything in it have to be physically possible today?

Total Recall and 5th Element both rock.


----------

